# x



## Hayley90

X


----------



## Roma3

I hope you get your girl, I really do. 

If its a boy we could always swap :) x


----------



## blueskai

Hope you get what you want hun! How gorgeous would your little girl be though, lets be honest :cloud9:

xo


----------



## Hayley90

X


----------



## Mummy2B21

Good luck hun!


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck! Keep us updated. :flow:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck at the scan. I really hope you get your girl hun :hugs: xx


----------



## blueskai

cant wait to.find out hun, hope its a little girl u got xxx


----------



## JasperJoe

Good luck with the scan x


----------



## Hayley90

X


----------



## Kirei

OMG congratulations!!!! Now you can buy some lovely girly outfits and start thinking of names - or do you have one already?
So happy for you! I've been stalking this thread waiting for your update xxx


----------



## JasperJoe

wow so very happy for you, I know how your feeling!! it's unreal he he xx so happy for you xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hayley90

X


----------



## rwhite

Ohmygosh, yay! :) Congrats!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations honey, one of each you are very lucky.


----------



## Hayley90

id have preferred two girls, but harrison's a dude so its all good ;)


----------



## Jadey121

congratulations xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats on your little lady :flow::pink:


----------

